

IPv6: What Are They Really Thinking? - sarfralogy
http://www.patexia.com/feed/ipv6-what-are-they-really-thinking-20120608

======
macavity23
_And it should go without saying that all of that now-unnecessary NAT hardware
tends to provide firewalls and other security measures that will no longer be
a protective gateway._

It shouldn't go without saying, because it's not true. When using IPv6, you
will still have some kind of box that sits between your home network and your
ISP, it's just that rather than a Router/Firewall/NAT device, it will just be
a Router/Firewall. Users will not notice any difference, and will not face any
increased risk.

